# Freshly back from, you guessed it.....THE ZOO.  The zoo is obviously not for me.



## LightSpeed (Dec 11, 2011)

Sooooooo. The zoo.
Ok everything was caged or glassed in. I felt terrible for the animals even though I know they are taken care of very well.
I just don't like to see em like that. Ropes and fences everywhere to keep STUPID PEOPLE from from getting what they deserve.
The Alligator pit looked like a small swimming pool...........or as granny from the Beverly Hillbillies would say , " the cement pond."
I didn't even bother with trying to shoot anything through glass windows. None of it looked like a natural setting to me.
Maybe because I'm so use to doing it the way I do it. Lighting was a problem. A big problem. I couldn't get where I needed to be without being kicked out of the Zoo.
Which was tempting.

All in all, the Zoo is more challenging than I thought it might be. Working with an un-natural setting and trying to turn it into a natural setting for photogenic purposes while attempting to get the right light, is taxing.
Being overcast for most of the day, with the sun peeking out once in a while didn't help.
So there. There are all my excuses. The Zoo is just not for me.

Here's what I got. Just wait until you see my Elephant image. lol


----------



## blackrose89 (Dec 11, 2011)

I have to disagree, I think you did a great job! I think the detail in the feathers is exquisite. I sometimes disagree with your ideas on composition but you have an amazing eye for detail and sharpness. Btw I Uploaded another thread with the parade pictures, I edited out the distracting elements like you suggested about the power lines so check it out!


----------



## Dominantly (Dec 11, 2011)

Composition is good, sharpness is there, just could use a bit more contrast and desaturation of the blue down on the rocks.


----------



## cepwin (Dec 11, 2011)

Gorgeous..sharp, good composition and the colors pop!


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice pelican! Zoo's can be hard to shoot.. but that is part of the challenge and fun!


----------



## LightSpeed (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks guys.
Appreciate your comments.

Gipson, please don't edit my pelican , being shot out of a canon or something.
Thanks in advance.


Wait until you see my Elephant shot.
I have to give it it's own thread, so this one doesn't get destroyed. lol


----------



## AMOMENT (Dec 11, 2011)

I think it was amazing and think you are quite good at Zoo shoots.  If you think that these are bad,I can't imagine how great your other genres are!


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 11, 2011)

LightSpeed said:


> Thanks guys.
> Appreciate your comments.
> 
> Gipson, please don't edit my pelican , being shot out of a canon or something.
> ...



How about your elephant sitting on the pelican? Come on, it'l be fun!


----------



## Derrel (Dec 11, 2011)

This bird looks okay. But what about the other kinda' bird? I mean, dude--how dare you bring up Granny and "the cement pond", and not provide us with some pics of a cute Ellie Mae look-alike...you know, 20-something years old, blonde hair, wearing the 2011-style Daisy Dukes, suede platform heels, and a tight white tank top! Come on!!!

*"* *Whatsa' wronga' widd'a  you?"*  [ Head-slap ]


----------



## bentcountershaft (Dec 11, 2011)

I was going to compliment the shot on the bird, but Derrel makes a pretty strong argument.


----------



## bogeyguy (Dec 11, 2011)

Sa......................fari!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LightSpeed (Dec 11, 2011)

lol
Oh God.
Thanks Derrel.


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 11, 2011)

yea.. dude! You talk about how good looking you are! Show us the babes! lol!


----------



## LightSpeed (Dec 11, 2011)

cgipson1 said:


> yea.. dude! You talk about how good looking you are! Show us the babes! lol!



Ok , here's one of them.
This was after I refused to sleep with her.

As you can see, being as good looking as me, isn't always easy.


----------



## wrkhard4smallrewards (Dec 11, 2011)

that is absolutely spectacular. I find it so wonderful because in real life I might not realize just how amazing and beautiful a creature that pelican is, but in your photograph is undeniable. 

Unfortunately the same can not be said for the woman above. She must not be too mad though, throwing her thumb in on the flick off.


----------



## LightSpeed (Dec 11, 2011)

Thank you.
Glad you like it.


I'm gonna go ahead and remove the fingerflip pic.
I was just messin around with Gipson. lol


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 11, 2011)

LightSpeed said:


> Thank you.
> Glad you like it.
> 
> 
> ...



Names Charlie, bro!  I missed the pic.. oh well, next time! lol!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Dec 12, 2011)

other than a distracting watermark I like it a whole lot


----------



## DiskoJoe (Dec 12, 2011)

I look for birds like this at the zoo when i go.....



DSC08291 blue and white cp by DiskoJoe, on Flickr


----------



## gsgary (Dec 12, 2011)

For me it is too tight at the top and right hand side if it were set in a mount the top of it's head and beak would be touching the edge of the mount


----------



## Joel_W (Dec 12, 2011)

Nicely cropped and exposed photograph, that resulted in excellent detail.   One wouldn't know it's a Zoo picture if you didn't let on. BTW, just out of curiosity, what Zoo is it?

Joel


----------



## LightSpeed (Dec 12, 2011)

gsgary said:


> For me it is too tight at the top and right hand side if it were set in a mount the top of it's head and beak would be touching the edge of the mount



I would loosen it up a bit if I print it out, to Compensate. I knew that before you said it.
That's exactly what would happen too.

The beak and part of the head would be cut off by a frame.


----------



## LightSpeed (Dec 12, 2011)

Joel_W said:


> Nicely cropped and exposed photograph, that resulted in excellent detail.   One wouldn't know it's a Zoo picture if you didn't let on. BTW, just out of curiosity, what Zoo is it?
> 
> Joel




Thank you Joel.
Appreciate it.


----------

